# Blast From The Past



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello DFWAPC,

Well, this is awkward. Really, it wasn't you. It was me. Really.

Probably most of the people now on the forum don't even know who I am. But I was fiddling over my little shrimp tank and got a little melancholy about the whole thing. Does anybody here remember the club meeting in 2009 when this tank was set up?

Well, over five years later the tank still sits in the same spot and just runs and runs and runs. It's swarming with shrimp and obviously does pretty well with the limited light we're giving it.

FullSizeRender (9) by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

FullSizeRender (10) by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

Edited to fix link to club meeting.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

This is the tank in the kitchen?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Good to see you back on the forum!

Your tank looks great.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I do think that might been I first met you and drina.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I wasn't at the meeting when it was set up, but I do remember the tank. Great to see it again, and great to hear from you!


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I've forgotten that there is actually hardscape under there. I need to thin it out and let some of that show.

Thanks for the warm greetings guys. Maybe we can get to a meeting again.


----------

